# Cartoons from the 80's



## Blue Tick (Jul 12, 2008)

[video=youtube;iKeE3saeguY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKeE3saeguY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;W6ueHzMwxt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6ueHzMwxt0[/video]

[video=youtube;JEsHUel04dY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEsHUel04dY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;6rDLRsKDLAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rDLRsKDLAQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;JxCInOkn6OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxCInOkn6OU[/video]

[video=youtube;OLQhm0KHImM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLQhm0KHImM[/video]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 12, 2008)

I hated all of those! (lol)


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 12, 2008)

> I hated all of those! (lol)


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I hated all of those! (lol)



I still do!


----------



## Houston E. (Jul 12, 2008)

Dont forget MASK & SHE-RA!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 12, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I hated all of those! (lol)



me too...


But what about [video=youtube;IOW8uJxLlUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV_-u9sxYZM"]Johnny Quest[/url] & [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOW8uJxLlUQ[/video]?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 13, 2008)

Johnny Quest was great!


----------

